# Delivering With A Helper/Passenger



## Jsl1996 (Oct 14, 2016)

So, kinda strange queation, but my wife is going to start Flex tomorrow and she wants me to tag along since its my day off my job (At Amazon Fulfillment lol) Any who, has anyone done blocks with a buddy or passenger? I don't see anything that says you can't but I wanna be sure so they don't turn us away lol


----------



## hanxpc (Jul 22, 2016)

I read a email saying you cant bring passengers in the fulfillment center so best thing is probably dropping them off before enter the facility and pick them up outside


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

It was explicitly forbidden previously, but the new TOS make no mention of it.


----------



## Uber48208 (May 4, 2016)

I swear it was mentioned in my onboarding video that you could not bring family or friends, maybe it was frequently asked questions, but I know I saw it will signing up last week.


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

It was in my onboarding also, and I remember seeing it somewhere in the docs. Could have been FAQ or performance terms. No mention of it in TOS, (which is the supposed end-all)


----------



## sofla11 (Aug 21, 2014)

When I was onboarded almost a year ago, someone asked that question and the lady said, sure why not? I have seen that policy change, though. I think it is okay to go along, but our warehouse has a sign that only flex drivers are allowed near the warehouse, no friends/family. Also, it might be a liability issue if you attempt to help her or have interaction with customers as they have background checked your wife but not you (for that specific job).

I see a lot of people doing it, but I would not personally do it for practicality reasons. Maybe it would be easier for .com drivers than Prime Now. Prime now drivers have 2 hour routes and return to the warehouse every 2 hours. It can be hard to find time in the route to stop to go to the bathroom so I generally wait to get to the warehouse. A passenger needing to stop to go to the bathroom could end up making me late.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

hanxpc said:


> I read a email saying you cant bring passengers in the fulfillment center so best thing is probably dropping them off before enter the facility and pick them up outside


I posted about this a few weeks ago. Its discouraged but they have no way of knowing. You cant go into the warehouse with her but if she picks you up there is no way they would know.


----------



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

There's been some chat about it on the forums here. 
One thing to consider is that you have an obligation to take all packages your car can hold -- if you're rejecting them because there'd be no room for your passenger, you're effectively stealing money (doing less work but getting paid the full amount).
That said, otherwise Amazon should not be allowed to have any say in it, because its your business, your car, and as long as you deliver effectively it shouldn't matter anyway (though I suppose there could be liability issues or something....who knows). As said, they obviously can't come in the warehouse with you, however.


----------



## Jsl1996 (Oct 14, 2016)

Thanks everyone, I'll probably hang back till she loads up the car and if there's room then I'll tag along. Anyone else here doing Flex in Riverside, CA? They just launched here


----------



## UTX1 (Dec 7, 2015)

Just hide in the trunk and wear an orange vest. Once she's pulls in, pop the trunk
and you crawl out. Don't try to look like you're working. That's uncommon.
Just stand around and do very little and they'll think you belong there.


----------



## AniG (Oct 5, 2016)

My husband is with me a lot (Prime Now). It's really helpful especially in a busy city with a lot of apartment buildings and little parking. He drives and I go out and make all of the deliveries. He is also there to help if I have something very heavy or something. 

Of course he doesn't enter the pickup station and never uses the app (grounds for termination). He just drives. 

But, there have been a couple times I've been very glad he was there. Once I was picking up a Hot Wheels order from a restaurant in China Town (not a great area). On my way back to my car a guy asked be for spare change. I apologized, said I wad working and I didn't have anything on me, and continued on to my car (which was parked in a lot about a half block down off the alley). When I got into the car my husband said the guy was following me add I walked through the lot and then came up on me quickly as I approached the car... until he saw my husband sitting in the drivers seat! at which point he quickly did a 180 and walked away. I know I would've at least been mugged that day, and could've been worse. 

I usually feel very comfortable delivering but that one shook me up a bit! Be safe!


----------



## Uber48208 (May 4, 2016)

My guess is it relates to the insurance they provide


----------



## Fibonacci's sequins (Jul 11, 2016)

At my location (Tolleson) people do it all of the time. I've never witnessed any negativity based on passengers. But honestly, I wouldn't count on having the space, normally I don't have room in my car for another human so based on that alone I'd probably never bring anyone.


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

AniG said:


> Of course he doesn't enter the pickup station and never uses the app (grounds for termination). *He just drives*.


Would make for an interesting insurance investigation, if you get in a fender bender (or worse). Amazon doesn't have his DL on file, didn't do a background check.... messy.


----------



## speedy67 (Oct 9, 2016)

Jsl1996 said:


> Thanks everyone, I'll probably hang back till she loads up the car and if there's room then I'll tag along. Anyone else here doing Flex in Riverside, CA? They just launched here


I was just told it (Riverside) was not yet an active city for Amazon Flex. When did your wife sign up?


----------

